# GM Joon Pyo Choi



## SahBumNimRush (Oct 19, 2021)

I forgot to post this a couple of weeks ago.  GM JP Choi of Columbus, Ohio passed away Sept. 13, 2021.  He had one of the greatest side kicks I've ever seen in person.  RIP GM Choi. 

Ohio TaeKwon-Do Pioneer Supreme Grandmaster Joon Pyo Choi (1945 - 2021) Passes Away - TaeKwonDo Times


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 20, 2021)

SahBumNimRush said:


> I forgot to post this a couple of weeks ago.  GM JP Choi of Columbus, Ohio passed away Sept. 13, 2021.  He had one of the greatest side kicks I've ever seen in person.  RIP GM Choi.
> 
> Ohio TaeKwon-Do Pioneer Supreme Grandmaster Joon Pyo Choi (1945 - 2021) Passes Away - TaeKwonDo Times


Rest in Peace. 
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 20, 2021)

.


----------



## Buka (Oct 22, 2021)

May he Rest In Peace. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 22, 2021)

.


----------

